# Druithin, The Druids.



## Stuart John Evison (Jul 4, 2012)

I just wondered if any one else here was into megaliths, stone circles like Stonehenge. 
Ley lines and the world of Faerie glimpsed in reflection from a still lake.
Does any one else study and read the Viking Runes and freak themselves out with what they see. 
Does anyone else turn widdershins or is that just me?
I guess I'm the only grumpy old, born and bred Cambridgeshire Fenman here. 
Seventh grandchild from a seventh daughter of a seventh daughter 
(No bullshit! that's if that means anything to thee?).


----------



## J.P. Reedman (Jul 11, 2012)

No, me too. I'm a megalith freak! I've even visited stones in France and Spain. The writing projects I'm working on are set in the British bronze age, around Stonehenge (though not about the building of it.) I live just down the road from the monument, and the whole area is full of mysterious, magical places. Glastonbury is only about an hour's drive away, too.
(my dad's family were from eastern England too (Rutland and Lincolnshire)-our surname is Reedman...probablky cutting the  reeds out there  in the Fens somewhere...


----------



## Lorna (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm pagan and drawn toward the bardic path of druidry. I've got an interest in local sacred sites, myths and legends, leys and fairy and boggart lore.


----------

